
Show HN: Kodex, a code editor for iOS with multi-caret support and more - princekolt
https://kodex.space
======
helb
Do people actually write code on iPads?

~~~
mrmondo
When I’m oncall I often use my iPhone / iPad if I need to make changes to
puppet automation code or similar.

